

Annoyed by about:blank when a page doesn't load? Vote for the Chrome bug report. - Zak
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=58686

======
Zak
It actually looks like this is the main bug report on the issue:
<http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=9682>

